# “Don’t let a lost passport ruin your holiday!”



## UKinPortugal (Feb 9, 2012)

Losing your passport will cost you time, cost you money and could ruin your holiday. That’s the message from the network of British Consulates in Spain who between them handle more than 4,000 lost passport cases every year. For the unfortunate passport holder that usually means a journey to the nearest consulate, time spent making an application for an emergency travel document, and a fee of over 100 Euros. 

So, keeping your passport safe will save you hassle and expense, and avoid you wasting precious holiday time. In order to help British passport holders, the consular network in Spain has produced a short video giving advice on how to keep your passport safe and reduce the risks of having it stolen.

Dave Thomas, British Consul General in Madrid, said “We want to help holidaymakers and prevent passports from getting lost or stolen. This new video is an innovative way of getting across some simple steps to keep your passport safe and prevent your holiday getting ruined.

“We want as many people as possible to see this video, so we’re asking members of the British community in Spain to share it as widely as possible – in Spain and back home in the UK. It doesn’t matter if you’re embedding it in your website, including it in a blog posting, or simply sharing it via Twitter or Facebook. We hope that by distributing the video through our community, we can reduce the number of Brits who suffer the stress and expense of a lost or stolen passport.”

The video can be found on YouTube using the search term ‘Lose your passport, lose your holiday - Spain’.


And just in case…

Recognizing that some people may still lose their passport or have it stolen, the Consulates have produced a second video podcast that provides a step-by-step guide of what to do. This video can be found on YouTube using the search term ‘Getting an Emergency Travel Document’.

Guidance on how to embed or share the videos is given on the YouTube website.


----------

